# Cornish Game Hens in a Slow Cooker?



## *amy* (Apr 2, 2008)

Has anyone tried cooking game hens in a slow cooker? Any tips? I need to free up the freezer & the oven will be tied up. Thought I'd turn it into chicken salad - so minimal seasonings preferred. (Don't care for the skin.) TIA


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 2, 2008)

I certainly don't see why it wouldn't work.  Like you said, keep the seasonings basic.  It might be interesting to add some orange juice to the crockpot - even use that as your liquid.  I put a bit of orange juice and lemon juice in my chicken salad and this would impart, IMHO, a great flavor to the little birds   I can name a host of herbs that would be good but that can always be done when you make the salad - but you already know those anyway.


----------



## *amy* (Apr 2, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> I certainly don't see why it wouldn't work. Like you said, keep the seasonings basic. It might be interesting to add some orange juice to the crockpot - even use that as your liquid. I put a bit of orange juice and lemon juice in my chicken salad and this would impart, IMHO, a great flavor to the little birds  I can name a host of herbs that would be good but that can always be done when you make the salad - but you already know those anyway.


 
That sounds really tasty, kitchenelf. Thank you. Should I remove the skin first? Concerned the fat/skin will raise the cooking temp. Have only used boneless skinless breasts in the cooker.


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 2, 2008)

I would leave the skin on for cooking purposes.  Much more flavorful and tender IMHO.  The herb that is coming to mind the most for me right now is tarragon - don't ask why - it just is!


----------



## *amy* (Apr 2, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> I would leave the skin on for cooking purposes. Much more flavorful and tender IMHO. The herb that is coming to mind the most for me right now is tarragon - don't ask why - it just is!


 
Oooooh. I have tarragon vinegar. Wonder if that will work -- with a clove or two of garlic?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 2, 2008)

*amy* said:


> Has anyone tried cooking game hens in a slow cooker? Any tips? I need to free up the freezer & the oven will be tied up. Thought I'd turn it into chicken salad - so minimal seasonings preferred. (Don't care for the skin.) TIA


 
I couldn't do it.  I just couldn't bring myself to cook game hens in a slow cooker.  I have to do mine in a hot oven or covered grill (Webber covered kettle bbq) to get that deep amber and crispy skin with meat that squirts you when you bite into it.  I'm sorry but stewing a game hen in a slow cooker just seems wrong to me.  Again, this is my personal preferance and opinion.  You are certainly welcome to cook your food any way that you desire, and in fact, just might come out with a wonderful dish.

Now that I think about it, a game hen smothered in carrots and onions, with a bit of bacon thrown in for flavor, and celery, and a couple of cubed red potatoes, all thrown into the slow cooker, without liquid (or just a touch) might jsut make a very tasty meal.  I think I would also add rosemary and a bit of thyme to the mix, and maybe some black pepper.  Salt is a must, but not too much.  That could turn into a pretty tasty meal.  Let us know how yours turns out.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 2, 2008)

Personally, I like a bit of vinegar in the liquid when I cook chicken.  I seriously can't think how it would hurt at all!  I have some vinegar in the pressure cooker right now with the chicken


----------



## suziquzie (Apr 2, 2008)

not much to do with the slow coker, but this reminded me of He**s Kitchen last night...
A guy made a game hen and stuffed it in a small, roasted pumpkin. 
Gordon found it completely ridiculous. I thought it was cute, but too much of a pain to serve in a restaurant.


----------



## *amy* (Apr 2, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> not much to do with the slow coker, but this reminded me of He**s Kitchen last night...
> A guy made a game hen and stuffed it in a small, roasted pumpkin.
> Gordon found it completely ridiculous. I thought it was cute, but too much of a pain to serve in a restaurant.


 
What a kewl idea. Got to file that idea away 

GW, I hear ya about putting them in a slow cooker, but for several reasons, I'm pressed for time & space. And, it will be a new experiment.


----------



## burgy61 (Apr 2, 2008)

You could try cooking them with orange and lemon juice, cilantro, a little garlic, onion, salt and pepper. 

This is a brine I use to soak chicken breasts in before baking, it might work as the liquid in slow cooking.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 2, 2008)

Fry like a whole turkey....When they are done they will float to the top!! 

Cute little devils!


----------



## mcnerd (Apr 2, 2008)

If you are really lazy (like me), I never remember to pull the bird out to defrost it first, so it goes into the slow cooker totally FROZEN.  Set it on LOW and come back 8 hours later and the meat falls off the bones.  Works for whole chickens too though I recommend thawing under running water long enough to get the innards packet out.


----------



## DramaQueen (Apr 2, 2008)

*According to Rival's Customer Service rep, they do not recommend placing frozen meat in the Crock Pot.  It takes too long to come to safe temperatures and serious problems can result.  This is why they upped the temperature of their slow cookers.*
*I have to agree with Goodweed.  I was reading the original post and thought "no way would I put a game hen in the crock pot."  They are very small and require only 30 minutes roasting at 350.  If you want to make game hen salad (as in chicken salad)  you will find the taste much nore suitable for this dish because the meat roasts rather than steam or boil in the crock pot.  Or split it open and put it on the grill.  This is a VERY tender bird so it doesn't require nor should it have long, slow cooking.  *


----------



## Jeff G. (Apr 2, 2008)

*amy* said:


> Has anyone tried cooking game hens in a slow cooker? Any tips? I need to free up the freezer & the oven will be tied up. Thought I'd turn it into chicken salad - so minimal seasonings preferred. (Don't care for the skin.) TIA



  I would stick it in the crockpot with some water and chicken stock, let it cook.  Should make good chicken salad.... or chicken and noodles.....


----------



## RPMcMurphy (Apr 3, 2008)

this easter I cooked a 6.5lb turkey in the crock pot..due to the Ham being in the oven...from all the research I did, I just defrosted it, and rubbed it with a packet of onion soup mix, and salt and pepper, and did high for 1 hour and low for the rest....

NOTHING ELSE ADDED and it came out really moist to my surprise.. the only issue was the skin didn't crisp or brown much.


----------



## mbasiszta (Apr 18, 2008)

Sorry, but I just have to cook these little gamey birds on the grill. This method of
cooking gives you lovely skin (very sweet when it is crisp and the fat rendered), and the
wing can almost be eaten whole, i.e. you can eat the entire tippet of the wing. It is that
done and crispy. mmmmm


----------



## Jeekinz (Apr 18, 2008)

Butterfly and grill.  Then remove the skin.


----------



## mbasiszta (Apr 18, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> Butterfly and grill. Then remove the skin.


Save the skin for Marty. mmmmmm


----------



## *amy* (Apr 18, 2008)

I "chickened" out & baked them - one with lemon juice & herbs, & the other with soy sauce, ginger, garlic, & I can't remember what else. Sooo, I had two different chicken-flavored salads to keep in the fridge... & a few little wings to munch on.


----------

